
Atlantis: A unified workflow for collaborating on Terraform through GitHub - anubhavmishra
https://atlantis.run/blog/atlantis-release/
======
simba11
Awesome! Been looking for an OSS tool that did this. Nice work.

------
mechastorm
This is sooo great!

